# Places to Volunteer as an Engineer?



## thechosenone (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking to participate and planning to volunteer (Couple of hrs per week or something). I am located in Houston, TX

Any suggestions? Good organizations recommendations? And have you volunteered and how was your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 17, 2014)

The organizations we work with are Bridges to Prosperity (http://bridgestoprosperity.org/) and Engineering Ministries International (emiusa.org). Both organizations are trip-centered, with follow-up or lead-in design work on the side.

The other big one I've heard of is Engineers Without Borders, but I haven't worked with them myself.

I don't know if you will find engineering-centric organizations that will make sense purely on a couple of hours a week. For that sort of thing, local food pantry/shelters/ministries seem like a better bet.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 22, 2014)

Isn't volunteering considered unethical??

I get the overseas thing, but within the US


----------



## thechosenone (Jan 13, 2015)

Why is it considered unethical? I am sure there are so many organizations which are doing projects around the world helping poor nations etc. I am sure those organizations would like to have an Engineer be part of them for advice and suggestions. Even though you might not be doing the calcs, design or stamping but still being an engineer you can guide them in project management and decision making.

A simple example can be: Habitat for Humanity ( They build houses with help of volunteers) Volunteers help with siding, painting, roofing and you name it. Would not they be interested to have an engineer to just be on-board to lead a team of volunteers during construction?

Why would it be unethical?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 14, 2015)

John Q said:


> Isn't volunteering considered unethical??
> 
> I get the overseas thing, but within the US




According to NSPE providing technical advice is not necessarily unethical. Here is a case from NSPE's Board of Ethical Review

http://www.nspe.org/sites/default/files/resources/pdfs/Ethics/EthicsResources/EthicsCaseSearch/1967/BER%2067-6.pdf


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2015)

And we should also remember that NSPE has no actual authority over any engineer


----------



## solomonb (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's look at this a little differently. Find a non profit that you are interested in-- it could be the foodbank, Head Start, Boys and Girls club-- something that you are interested in. Go there and volunteer. You will find that your engineering skills will be used-- Oh, you may not design the next power plant or boiler room, however, in Head Start's case, you may help with a playground, a garden, a fencing project. Maybe look at some facility challenge and provide some engineering insight-- no, you would probably not get the hammer and nails and do the actual work, but you may provide some insight and ideas on what could be done.

If you were to redesign the playground, you may use your engineering skills in equipment placement, aid in a drainage issue, etc. If you go to the food bank, you may use your engineering skills in design of the lines that give out the food, stocking the boxes for the clients, etc.

There are lots of opportunities to use your engineering skills--and the non profits will be happy to have you. Yes, I have done all of this-- actually, ended serving on a Head Start board for 7 years and became the Chair of the Board-- not my plan, but how it worked out. You will use your engineering skills in ways that you never thought about before. Have fun! I do!


----------



## Freon (Jan 15, 2015)

You could always volunteer with the county Emergency Response Manager or your Constable's Office as a subject matter expert.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2015)

Freon said:


> You could always volunteer with the county Emergency Response Manager or your Constable's Office as a subject matter expert.


funny you mention this. I just did this. So far, best decision I've made

EDIT: and as a result, I begin FF1 cert classes next Tuesday.


----------



## iwire (Feb 4, 2015)

Engineers without border

.org/'&gt;http://www.ewb- USA .org/


----------

